# Nice Chunk Of Maple Burl



## Corjack (Jun 17, 2016)

Not sure where to post this, so I will mention it will most likely end up in a knife handle.

I was in San Antonio, at Woodcraft, and I found this chunk of burl, in a bargain box, and I got out the door with it for 50.00 bucks. It measures 14x14x2 5/16. It is real solid, but I may get the chance to try out my vacuum chamber. I will play it by ear. I am getting a lot of request for knives for Christmas, and I have about 60 blades setting on the shelf, so I just need to get back in knife making mood.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 17, 2016)

Corjack said:


> Not sure where to post this, so I will mention it will most likely end up in a knife handle.
> 
> I was in San Antonio, at Woodcraft, and I found this chunk of burl, in a bargain box, and I got out the door with it for 50.00 bucks. It measures 14x14x2 5/16. It is real solid, but I may get the chance to try out my vacuum chamber. I will play it by ear. I am getting a lot of request for knives for Christmas, and I have about 60 blades setting on the shelf, so I just need to get back in knife making mood.
> 
> View attachment 106799


Nice piece of wood!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 17, 2016)

Good find, maple burl dyes and stabilizes fairly easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2016)

That'll make some sweet handles


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 17, 2016)

Great find for sure. Good luck stabilizing.


----------

